# Tattoo Art



## Najka (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey all!

I have been doing some heavy research/ Questing for my next tattoo. Does anyone have any tattoo art libraries they could post a link to? Or know of a good place to download a library of flash tattoo designs. All my tattoos are Japanese/Oriental style, plan to keep the theme going but open to anything! Simply googleing Tattoo flash isn't cutting it anymore, I find pictures from books are ussually the best refferance, but books cost $25-$40 easy. I have tried local bookstores, Panama city SUCKS. Don't come here. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## infernalservice (Jun 14, 2012)

Why not just have an artist custom design some Japanese work for
you? An artist skilled in that style should be able to create something that fits your artistic ideas and your body more than some flash ever could.


----------



## Najka (Jun 15, 2012)

infernalservice said:


> Why not just have an artist custom design some Japanese work for
> you? An artist skilled in that style should be able to create something that fits your artistic ideas and your body more than some flash ever could.


 
Couldn't agree with you more. I have been scouting out flash art to get ideas and as visual aids to better show the artist what I want. Most of them charge a fee to draw the design so I would like to be as accurate as possible. I have flipped through a few books in the book store that had flash art in them, a lot of I had never seen before by simply googling "Flash Art". There was limited material on hand in the book store.


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 15, 2012)

you can do what I did and travel to Japan. His name is Horizaru and hes quite good. Check out Yellow Blaze Studio for some seriously amazing shit.


----------



## rgaRyan (Jun 15, 2012)

Are you looking for inspiration? Or are you looking for a design to copy and use as your tattoo?


----------



## Murmel (Jun 15, 2012)

signalgrey said:


> you can do what I did and travel to Japan. His name is Horizaru and hes quite good. Check out Yellow Blaze Studio for some seriously amazing shit.



Just checked this dude out and holy shit. Some of the best Japanese tattoos I've ever seen.

Edit: I'm crapping myself looking through their gallery.


----------



## zilong (Jun 15, 2012)

For a more modern take on Japanese tattooing, you gotta check out Genko.

Edit: Ha, I had no clue that Horizaru was the En at Genko's studio.


----------

